# Take me to your leader!



## Andrew Scott (May 29, 2009)

At least you INFPs wont be alone on the moon:


----------



## 789987 (Jun 1, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Have fun trying to take over the forums from the moon. That's where I catapult all the INFPs.


Fighting evil by moonlight,
Winning love by daylight,
Never running from a real fight,
She is the one named Sailor Moon!












slowriot said:


> yay! Our new overlord is INFP.
> 
> Welcome and enjoy your reign.


I'll go easy on you for that, my loyal slave :wink:



Trope said:


> Tell me. Are your internets as delicious as they appear?
















Res said:


> Oh, well, isn't that dandy. I'm raising a breed of Mudkips as well, so surely you'll find your place here, even if it is on the moon.














NewSoul said:


> OMG! Give back teh internets, you thief! :angry:
> 
> Welcome, btw. roud:


NEVAR!!!!!
:angry:



openedskittles said:


> Send this one to the moon as well.:bored:


*gasp* NUUUUU!
No ENTJs allowed :dry:

aha, jk ^.^ Come, mighty ENTJ!



Kevinaswell said:


> I hate you, die.


I loooooove you!



Lance said:


> This guy is the leader...


oooo, look at the sexyness right thar! :wink:



Closet Extrovert said:


> Where is your bag of gummi bears today?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, welcome to Personality Cafe... :happy:














Yoite said:


> how unfortunate of you ^^, not all of us follow leaders .... we have loners here as well
> enjoy looking for a leader ( waves while he is walking away) and welcome on board














cassini said:


> Enjoy your stay......at the moon. There is no shuttle service to the earth, so if you want to return, you may want to hitch a ride on passing satellite,and hope that its headed back here.


I think i've seen you on the INFP globalchatter chatroom thing 



Surreal Breakfast said:


> Yay, an INFP has teh internetz roud:
> 
> I have alot of Ziggy Stardust teleportation pills that I share with the other infps, just take half a pill to get back to Earth. Take a whole pill to travel to other solar systems. Don't OD or you'll transform into Jareth the Goblin King














Res said:


> Lance why must you forget he is second-in-command to our primary leader...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHE BANGS! SHE BANGS! :laughing:


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Closet Extrovert said:


> Aaahhh, so I don't get one...? :sad:


Ill tell you what, the next time googles catapults another one of you NFs to the moon, ill make sure to send him with a bag of gummi bears, but no white ones!


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

That's some mondo quoting going on right there!


----------



## 789987 (Jun 1, 2009)

NewSoul said:


> That's some mondo quoting going on right there!


 Tis indeed, isn't it? :laughing:


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Great.... just what we need more INFPs.

When did you decide you wanted to be an INFP?


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Once he found out about the free trip to the moon. She's always wanted to get in touch with aliens emotions.


----------



## 789987 (Jun 1, 2009)

Bear said:


> Great.... just what we need more INFPs.
> 
> When did you decide you wanted to be an INFP?


 

I never "wanted" to be an INFP :wink:
It wanted to be a mudkip :sad:



Roland787 said:


> Once he found out about the free trip to the moon. She's always wanted to get in touch with aliens emotions.


 
Moar like touchy them with my noodly appendage!

*ahem*

wait, i'm thinking of the flying spaghetti monster
RAMEN!


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Imogen said:


> I never "wanted" to be an INFP :wink:
> It wanted to be a mudkip :sad:


Never understood mudkips... is that a fin on top of their head?


----------



## 789987 (Jun 1, 2009)

Bear said:


> Never understood mudkips... is that a fin on top of their head?


It's our lungs D=

puncture them, and i'm a dead mudkip

so no touchy!


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

/me brandishes a needle.... come to papa Bear!


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

*shoots the needle out of Bears hand*

Murder is wrong


----------



## 789987 (Jun 1, 2009)

Bear said:


> /me brandishes a needle.... come to papa Bear!


 
NUUUUU! T_T

*runs away!*

:crying:


you mean bear >:[


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi Imogen. Welcome to PersonalityCafe. I hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

What? mudkips need shots so they dont get sick... you guys are so wrong. papa bear takes care of his little ones.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

suuuuurrrre, dats wut u wur duin. im on tu u


----------



## rawrpower (Feb 2, 2009)

Imogen said:


> Well, here's a new INFP with no life, come to take over teh forums!


hurray!!!!! it said my message is too short.. so hello too!!


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Y'all newbies need to get some avatars. Mmkay?


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Imogen said:


>


Haha, I love it


----------



## perdoname (Jun 4, 2009)

welcome Imogen.!


----------

